
Ask HN: What are some things you wish Slack could do? - pacavaca
Disclosure: we&#x27;re a small startup and we&#x27;ve developed a bunch of NLP tools that can &quot;understand&quot; conversations and extract certain kinds of data (Q&amp;As, announcements, harassment, compliments, etc). We have some promising use-cases in mind but looking for more. I didn&#x27;t want to limit the topic to the NLP only though, so any discussion is welcome :P
======
verdverm
Use an open message protocol

